# Kohler only runs with choke closed only



## muldrick (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a John Deere LT155.
It has a Kawasaki 14HP (FC420V-AS10).
Started it up this morning, ran fine for 5 seconds, then shut off.

Checked spark, ok.

Pulled air box off and found it only runs (and continues to run) if I stick my finger in the carb and keep the butterfly almost completely shut. (Guessing there's a 1/4 opening)
It will not start and run if I use the throttle cable to choke it, only if I manually close the choke/butterfly.

Removed fuel pump hose, start and run it (with the choke manually closed) and it's pumping fuel.

Key on/Engine off, I removed and reinstall the wire to the solenoid in the carb (fuel cut off?). I hear it clicking.

Smacked the carb a couple of times, no help.

Please help. (thanks in advance)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need to smack the carburetor a couple of more times.... 

More likely the carburetor needs to be removed and inspected for some type of restriction in the main jet and or nozzle assembly. Probably just needs a good cleaning as it sounds like fuel is not making it's way through to the engine. Also make sure your fuel is fresh, older fuel can cause similar symptoms.


----------



## muldrick (Jun 13, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Need to smack the carburetor a couple of more times....


Actually that has worked for me several times on other stuff, :thumbsup: usually when it's flooding though (float sticking).



30yearTech said:


> More likely the carburetor needs to be removed and inspected for some type of restriction in the main jet and or nozzle assembly. Probably just needs a good cleaning as it sounds like fuel is not making it's way through to the engine. Also make sure your fuel is fresh, older fuel can cause similar symptoms.


Yes, fuel is fresh....actually I just added fuel...I wonder if it was bad fuel.

Thank you sir, you where really helpful with my no start problem a year (or so) ago. It was a bad ignitor then.

I'll remove the carb, inspect the fuel, and post an update.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree with 30year. Sounds like the main jet is plugged.


----------

